
Apple Open Source - reednj
https://opensource.apple.com/
======
kccqzy
There was a time when Apple would use open source (and this website) as a
marketing tool. Probably back in the Tiger/Leopard days. And they used to
contribute their userland fixes to upstream BSD too. These days Apple doesn’t
seem as committed to open sourcing of its core OS software as it once did.

~~~
ksec
Did they not need to update the Copyright Date? Still only 2012.

They have confusing places, opensource.apple.com and Apple.com/Opensources are
two completely different page with different content.

It just shows Apple really couldn't care much about it.

Why cant they have a single Page that shows everything they use and release in
a nice beautiful way.

------
trapperkeeper74
They _could_ open source everything but secret keys for cloud, secure enclave,
secure booting, etc. It’s not like it would help knock-off iDevices or putting
something other an iOS on an iDevice. Jailbreaking is almost dead and there
hasn’t been much movement on making more system features having third-party
plugins (ie iOS 11 Control Center Custom Controls).

Ideally, I’d like to see an opensource software _and hardware_ phone with zero
opaque binary firmware blobs, something that is independently verified by
tearing apart, decapping and X-ray/microscope RTL verification. Security
through crypto and the right eyeballs able to scrutinize end products with
maximum information.

~~~
DiThi
A true 100% open source phone (with optional isolated radio hardware to use a
regular SIM) is an important step ahead...
[https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/](https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/)

------
ubercow
The iOS kernel is not open source, just the macOS version of XNU.

~~~
lobster_johnson
They released it: [https://github.com/apple/darwin-
xnu](https://github.com/apple/darwin-xnu)

Edit: Except it's still missing crucial ARM code.

------
reednj
Haven't seen any offical annocement for this, but it looks like they open
sourced every version before the current releases

~~~
no_protocol
Was there something new in here you found interesting? This site is posted
quite often:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=opensource.apple.com&type=stor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=opensource.apple.com&type=story&sort=byDate)

The most recent time was just a couple weeks ago, there was a large discussion
along with it.

The most interesting thing to me would be if someone would highlight all the
patches Apple has added to these packages.

~~~
reednj
Sorry... I didn't see that it was a dup. Usually it tells you when the exact
url has been submitted before?

